# norway >> Adeccoligaen 29/08



## d0ctorbet (Aug 29, 2012)

TODAY Notedden MISS 6 REGULAR DEFENDERS!

norway >> Adeccoligaen

Hodd vs Notedden


*Notedden today miss: Lars Lien df 16/0, Steffen Jensen df 17/1, Tor Omar Sande df 15/0, Jan Tore Amundsen df 16/0, Andrew Granerud df 10/0, Kristian Jahr df 15/1, Tarjei Dale att 8/1 , Nuno Marques (damaged, but are possibly ready)
*
NFK has submitted an application to the NFF with a request to postpone the match, but this was unfortunately rejected, saying that the match would be played at scheduled times. 

Pt is the following squad ready for battle Hødd:
Anders Larsen, Bjørge Fedje
Erlend Helgerud Just Andreas Salvesen, Klas wagon UFS, Andrae Campbell
Paal Christian Alsaker, Øystein Aksnes, Borgar Velta, Marius Hagen, Havard Kleven
Martin Holmen, Jørgen Lia Kasin, Alexander Nynes 

PICK: HOME WIN @1.4, OR -1.5 asian hendicap @2.00 (bet365)


----------

